# Lindsay Lohan: Bankrott durch den Entzug?



## Mandalorianer (26 Okt. 2010)

*Sie braucht Jobs
Lindsay Lohan: Bankrott durch den Entzug?
​*
Da hatte Lindsay Lohan (24) gerade noch mal Glück gehabt: Vor Gericht hieß es nur ein erneuter Entzug, aber kein Knast. Bis zum 3. Januar 2011 soll sie in einer Klinik bleiben und sich behandeln lassen, dann bleibt ihr ein Gefängnisaufenthalt erspart.* Lindsay hat nur ein Problem: Wie soll sie den Entzug bezahlen?*

Ein Gerichtsschreiber hielt im Protokoll fest, dass die Schauspielerin einige Andeutungen in Richtung finanzielle Probleme gemacht habe: „Sie deutete an, sie könne das Entzugsprogramm nicht bezahlen und müsste dringend wieder arbeiten.“ Nur das Arbeiten kann sie, wenn sie in der Klinik ist, erst einmal vergessen. Alle neuen Projekte für die sie engagiert wurde, müssen nun erst einmal warten. 

Eigentlich hätten nämlich im November die Dreharbeiten zum Film „Inferno“ mit Regisseur Matthew Wilder beginnen sollen. In dem Film wäre ihr die Rolle des US-Pornostars Linda Lovelace zugefallen und ihre finanziellen Probleme wären gelöst gewesen. Ohne den Dreh gibt’s allerdings kein Geld und ohne Geld keinen Entzug... Was für eine Zwickmühle. Heißt es bald vielleicht doch: 'Ab in den Knast'?

Einen Lichtblick gibt es für die Schauspielerin aber doch: Matthew Wilder sagte der Daily News, dass er auf Lindsay mit den Filmarbeiten warten wird und sie nicht durch eine andere Schauspielerin ersetzt. Somit sollten doch zumindest nach dem Entzug ihre Finanzen geklärt sein. 

*Sehr schön 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (27 Okt. 2010)

LiLo als Pornostar, klingt nach Kassenschlager.  :thx:


----------

